

GE's Augmented Reality Demo - mishmax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00FGtH5nkxM

======
mishmax
NY Times Article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/09/technology/09topps.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/09/technology/09topps.html?_r=4)

"Webcam Brings 3-D to Topps Sports Cards"

